# Pontoon transducer mounting



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

I just got a side Imaging unit 899 humming bird si. I mounted on the back pontoon behind the steering wheel. The problem is on the left side during side imaging the left don't really work due to the motor turbulence I guess. Is there a different place most people mount them on pontoons


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Have you tried trimming the motor up a bit?


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

If Trimming your motor like pooka mentions doesn't help ... You might think about the dual SI xducer setup with the AS SILR Y cable ...

http://www.humminbird.com/Products/AS-SILR-Y/

Rickie


----------

